# Sixer in Six!



## ParkerSix (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings everyone.  I have been given an interesting challenge and I am more than ready to take it on.  The challenge is that I can get six pack abs by this 4th of July.  This gives me six months.  

Here are some concerns.  I am set to undergo Shoulder surgery this Friday Jan 14.  So, I will be unable to do any upper body lifting for the next six months.  

I am currently overweight.  177 lbs at 5'6".  The schedule I have set for myself is to drop to 165 by March, then really tighten it up between March and July.

My goal will be to complete this challenge primarily with diet and nutrition, but will also be doing leg lifts, and after March I expect to be able to do Ab isolation exercises.

I will be posting my daily food intake and exercise schedules in hopes that you will all will be able to offer advice to help me meet my goal.

Is this going to be possible???


----------



## ParkerSix (Jan 9, 2011)

My surgery is set for this Friday.  So, the plan is to begin the challenge the following day by dramatically changing my food intake.


----------



## ParkerSix (Jan 12, 2011)

Are my goals possible or do you think my sights are set too high?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 12, 2011)

If you want help then post this question in the diet section.  People will jump on the question.  Then continue your journal later.


----------

